# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Ubiquitous Virtual Reality Laboratory (UVR Lab.), KAIST, Yuseong, Daejeon, South Korea

## Airicist

Website - uvrlab.org

youtube.com/UVRLAB

Director and Professor - Woontack Woo

Projects:

Context-aware Mobile Augmented Reality (CAMAR)

----------

